# cubecart question: can you use openwebware to customize cubecart?



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey,, I am very non educated about this stuff so here goes,

I found a free open source wysiwyg editor (openwebware.com) I am wondering if you can use this software to write the code for cubecart, and if so how would you go about making these programs work together to make this happen,, if this is possible it should cut the time involved in writing code for someone like me who has to learn this from scratch.

Thanks,,

R.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: cubecart question*

I think this would depend on how extensive you want to modify cubecart. Out of the box cubecart will work as is. If you want to add mods and make simple modifications, you can even just use notepad. 

But its always nice to have a nice editor like Dreamweaver in order to see what you are actually modifying, and be able to test it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: cubecart question*



plan b said:


> Hey,, I am very non educated about this stuff so here goes,
> 
> I found a free open source wysiwyg editor (openwebware.com) I am wondering if you can use this software to write the code for cubecart, and if so how would you go about making these programs work together to make this happen,, if this is possible it should cut the time involved in writing code for someone like me who has to learn this from scratch.
> 
> ...


I don't know about openwebware, but there's a free wysiwyg program at nvu.com that works almost like dreamweaver that you could use to design a layout and then import that layout into cubecart


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys R.


----------

